# Suggestion:Multiple Users



## ADTDRIVER (Oct 8, 2018)

My wife and I have very different viewing habits. We watch much different shows. Fortunately with try New Bolt OTA and iOS app I can watch on my iPad while she watches on TV at times. Still it would be nice to have an account for each of us on the Tivo box, similar to the way Netflix operates. That way preferences, recording, etc would be much easier to manage. I can't be the first one to complain about this, and am surprised that it's not currently available. I will say the the app on my iPad works quite well. My previous series 2 and Tivo Transfer App did not work in the seamless way that this does. No more transferring to the computer, converting to an iPad friendly format, syncing through iTunes, deleting the file, watching then deleting the other file...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That's called Profiles. If you use Search, you will find 13 pages of posts in this thread. I wish we had them also. Someday.


----------



## ADTDRIVER (Oct 8, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> That's called Profiles. If you use Search, you will find 13 pages of posts in this thread. I wish we had them also. Someday.


I'm not good with searching forums. Thanks for the reply. I'm still light years ahead of my series 2, coming off a FIOS DVR for the past years, but I find the new interface to be difficult and time consuming to navigate. Give the simpler stripped down version.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

AS Joe said, that's been asked for frequently over the years. Several years ago there was a screen shot, from Tivo I believe, that showed profiles where shows were grouped by user. That feature was never released. I lot of us are still hoping.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ADTDRIVER said:


> I'm not good with searching forums. Thanks for the reply. I'm still light years ahead of my series 2, coming off a FIOS DVR for the past years, but I find the new interface to be difficult and time consuming to navigate. Give the simpler stripped down version.


If you prefer the other interface: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 works on Bolt also.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Related posts with feedback from TiVo personnel on the issue...

Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th

Community Quick Chat with TiVo's CMO Ira Bahr!!!
The latter bullet links to the 2010 tease image for profiles. Yes, 2010.


----------



## ADTDRIVER (Oct 8, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> If you prefer the other interface: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 works on Bolt also.


Having set up my BOLT within the last week or so, I can't see starting from scratch. I think I'll adjust to the interface over time. Thanks for pointing me in that direction. If it were just me and not my wife, I might rollback.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> If you prefer the other interface: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 works on Bolt also.


Just be aware that rollback from Hydra requires a factory reset of the box, erasing all recordings and settings.


----------



## ADTDRIVER (Oct 8, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Just be aware that rollback from Hydra requires a factory reset of the box, erasing all recordings and settings.


And so I will only keep this in mind for now, rather than go forward.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

If you do opt to rollback, third-party utilities can help ease the pain by backing up and restoring configured OnePasses, channel lists, ??? ... and even offloading and restoring recorded content, though this last operation is limited by the copy-protection flag associated with each recording.


----------



## ADTDRIVER (Oct 8, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> If you do opt to rollback, third-party utilities can help ease the pain by backing up and restoring configured OnePasses, channel lists, ??? ... and even offloading and restoring recorded content, though this last operation is limited by the copy-protection flag associated with each recording.


I appreciate the info, but will probably continue with that current OS. I'm curious as to where I might find these third party utilities.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ADTDRIVER said:


> I appreciate the info, but will probably continue with that current OS. I'm curious as to where I might find these third party utilities.


Here.

KMTTG
PyTivo Desktop


----------



## ADTDRIVER (Oct 8, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Here.
> 
> KMTTG
> PyTivo Desktop


You seem to have forgotten the link


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Easier to use pyTivo

At the top of every page there is a box marked Search.

or Google: kmttg / Wiki / Home


----------

